# Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?



## Superwip (2. März 2012)

*Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

In der aktuellen C'T sowie auf Heise.de ist ein interressantes Interview mit Peter Cochrane, dem ehemaligen CTO und Leiter der Forschungsabteilung von BT (British Telecom) über den Ausbau der Netzinfrastruktur in Europa erschienen. Darin kritisiert Cochrane die Ausbaustrategien der großen Europäischen Netzbetreiber wie etwa der British Telecom oder der Deutschen Telekom als kurzsichtig und die zugrundeliegenden wirtschaftlichen Prognosen als "Einfältig und Dumm".

Während das klassische kupferne Telefonkabel eine prinzipiell begrenzte Bandbreite bietet ist die mögliche Bandbreite auf Glasfaserkabeln praktisch unbegrenzt. Auch die Zuverlässigkeit der Netze kann durch Glasfasern gesteigert, der Energie, Personal und Platzbedarf an den Netzknoten gesenkt werden. Dennoch versuchen die Netzbetreiber lieber mit aufwendigen Technologien wie VDSL das letzte Quäntchen Bandbreite aus den alten Kupferkabeln herauszukitzeln anstatt den flächendeckenden Glasfaserausbau zu forcieren, der das Problem endgültig lösen könnte, da sie große Investitionen, die sich erst mittel bis langfristig rechnen scheuen.

Glasfaseranschlüsse in Europa | c't


----------



## bofferbrauer (2. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

Hab den artikel gestern auch schon im Heft gelesen, besonders schockiert hat mich allerdings, dass eine Holländische Netzfirma von der Ratingagentur Fintch abgestraft wurde gerade weil sie den Glasfaserausbau forcieren wollten. Aber das bringt ja keine kurzfristigen gewinne...


----------



## Liistefano (2. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

Irgendwann müssen die doch eh auf Glasfaser umsteigen.


----------



## Toxic_Instinct (2. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

Achja, da reden meine Arbeitskollegen und ich schon länger drüber.

Was auch fraglich ist, sind die Methoden, wie sie Glasphaser verlegen, wenn sie es mal tun. Das geht dann nur bis zum Knotenpunkt und danach laufen wieder kupferleitungen in die häuser, die da vielfältig geteilt werden. Anstatt einfach alle mal zusammen zu holen und gemeinsam zu zahlen, nutzen sie dann aufwendige methoden, die langfristig viel zu teuer sind, da sie, wie schon mein vorredner schrieb, nicht von langer Dauer gut nutzbar sind.

Aber der Staat und die großen Konzerne, haben noch nie an langfristigkeit und nachhaltigkeit gedacht. Hauptsache viel Geld investieren, um es dann wieder aus den Kunden zu ziehen. Dann wird irgendwann Glasphaser kommen, was dann in deren Form wieder sehr teuer werden würde, um wieder mehr Profit zu machen.


----------



## Floletni (2. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

Ich fand es schon damals Blödsinn (2007 oder 2008) das die Glasfaserkabel die kurz nach der Wende gelegt wurden rausgerissen wurden. Alle Gehwege im Wohngebiet haben sie deswegen umgegraben. Ich fand es schon damals Schwachsinn und mir stellte sich die Frage warum man nicht DSL über Glasfaser ermöglicht hat.

Naja die Telekom hat ja Geld.


----------



## rabe08 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*



Floletni schrieb:


> Ich fand es schon damals Blödsinn (2007 oder 2008) das die Glasfaserkabel die kurz nach der Wende gelegt wurden rausgerissen wurden. Alle Gehwege im Wohngebiet haben sie deswegen umgegraben. Ich fand es schon damals Schwachsinn und mir stellte sich die Frage warum man nicht DSL über Glasfaser ermöglicht hat.
> 
> Naja die Telekom hat ja Geld.


 
Der Blödsinn ist schon mit dem Verlegen passiert. Die Opal-Technik war ein Schuß in den Ofen und hat den Netzausbau behindert. Es war die richtige Entscheidung, den Mist wieder rauszureißen. Fibre ist leider nicht gleich Fibre...


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

Hier bei uns ist das auch merkwürdig.Im Ostteil (Neubaugebiete) haben sie vor etlichen Jahren schon Glasfaser verlegt.
Als diese Peoples dann aber auch wirklich ans DSL netz wollten, da wurde denen gesagt, wir können euch nur eine sehr niedrige Bandbreite liefern (haben ja Glasfaser, aber nur die Leitungen, nicht die entspr. sonstige Infrasturktur/Hardware).
Erst als eine Skandinavische Firma eine Adaptionshardware vor nicht allzulanger Zeit auf dem Markt brachte, welche "einen Mix aus Glasfaser/Kupfer" zulässt (die technischen genauen Hintergründe sind mir leider nicht klar,sorry), da bekamen die Leute in dem "besseren Stadtteil" immerhin DSL 6000..Aber die Glasfaserresourcen liegen überwiegend brach...Aber hey, die Verlegung dessen wurde nach der Wendezeit großzügig gefördert, das musste doch mitgenommen werden.
anderes Beispiel, eine Nachbargemeinde hat auf eigene Kosten Rohre verlegen lassen, in denen die Telekom ihre Leitungen hätte durchziehen lassen können.TK sagt zuvor, klar, wenn ihr das macht, machen wir das...
Tja, nun liegen dort die Rohre ohne Inhalt  in der Erde..
So, nun mache ich mal langsam Schluß, ich rege mich nur noch über so ein Bullsxxt auf...


----------



## Kreisverkehr (2. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

Jetzt mal andersrum gefragt: Ist es denn eine Neuigkeit, die hier verkündet wird?
Ich finde, es wäre eine Sensation, wenn die Ausbaustrategie mal NICHT dumm/unsinnig wäre. Einfach mal langfristig planen ist ja nicht, das wäre ja vorrausschauend und langfristig nützlich...


----------



## scythe92 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

Dann muss ich wohl weiterhin auf meiner 3k Leitung rumschimmeln.
Zwar könnte ich auf LTE umsteigen, aber bitte, die 15GB Downloadvolumen sind einfach nur (im Jahre 2012) ein Witz.


----------



## GoldenMic (2. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

Ich hatte das unglaubliche Glück das ich dank der EON jetzt besseres Internet habe und weitestgehend von der Telekom losgekommen bin.


----------



## Research (2. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

Bei uns scheitert es an einem Unternehmen namens DNS:Net und ca. 1,8km Kabelschachtung.


----------



## Superwip (2. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*



> Ich fand es schon damals Blödsinn (2007 oder 2008) das die Glasfaserkabel die kurz nach der Wende gelegt wurden rausgerissen wurden. Alle Gehwege im Wohngebiet haben sie deswegen umgegraben. Ich fand es schon damals Schwachsinn und mir stellte sich die Frage warum man nicht DSL über Glasfaser ermöglicht hat.


 
Ja, das ist leider eine traurige Geschichte...

Die damals genutzte Glasfasertechnik hat sich als schwerer Fehler erwiesen: einerseits hat man die einzelnen Häuser am Ende doch mit Kupferkabeln angebunden, andererseits hat man eine schon damals eher billige als gute Glasfasertechnik gewählt -es gibt große Unterschiede zwischen verschiedenen Fasern-, das ganze war ja ursprünglich auch nur als Telefonnetz gedacht, die Glasfasern wurden genutzt um viele Telefonanschlüsse (aus Kostengründen) auf einem dünnen Kabel bündeln zu können.

Später erwies sich das allerdings als großes Problem: es wäre sehr und vor allem teuer -wenn auch möglich!- gewesen eine höhere Bandbreite auf Basis der vorhandenen Netzinfrastruktur zu erzielen und entschied sich daher eben für das Verlegen neuer Kupferleitungen- abermals eine kurzsichtige Entscheidung, spätestens damals hätte man auf die Idee kommen können gleich richtige Glasfasern mit FTTH Anschlüssen zu verlegen...


----------



## Research (2. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

Der Name dieser Technik nennt sich HYTAS.

Das muss komplett ersetzt werden.


----------



## Jagiełło (2. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

Auf Opal-Glasfaserkabeln war maximal ISDN möglich. Deshalb kam das alles wieder raus, als sich ADSL weitgehend etabliert hatte.


----------



## kühlprofi (2. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

Wen man mal schaut was alleine "normale" Glasfaserkabel für Verbindungen von zwei Gebäuden z.B kosten ist es doch einfach das finanzielle das im Wege steht für einen kompletten Netzausbau. Schon alleine die GBIC Module die dann für jeden gaga Anschluss verwendet werden müssen, würden die Kosten enorm in die Höhe treiben. Glasanschluss in jedem Haus verfügbar zu machen dauert bestimmt noch einige Jahre! Glasfaser sind durchaus auch anfälliger und .chwierige zu verlegen als die guten alten Kupferdrähte ...


----------



## Bert2007 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

ich hab glasfaser liegen,aber nur ne 6000er leitung das ist bei mir max ...verkehrte welt....


----------



## ASD_588 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

bei uns gibs auch nur ne 6000 leitung obwohl auch 16000 nöglich währen....


----------



## Superwip (3. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

In der Paralellstraße von mir wurde vor drei oder vier Jahren auch ein LWL Kabel verlegt... wir zahlen dennoch nach wie vor für 8MBit/s und bekommen instabile 5MBit/s... wenns gut geht

Der Outdoor DSLAM befindet sich an der Ecke zu der besagten Straße, das Telefonkabel ist überirdisch verlegt, würde sich also leicht ausbauen lassen... sollte man glauben

Gerne würde ich eigenhändig und auf eigene Kosten ein LWL Kabel zum DSLAM verlegen, wenn ich dafür schnelleres Internet bekäme aber das geht ja leider nicht



> Wen man mal schaut was alleine "normale" Glasfaserkabel für Verbindungen von zwei Gebäuden z.B kosten ist es doch einfach das finanzielle das im Wege steht für einen kompletten Netzausbau. Schon alleine die GBIC Module die dann für jeden gaga Anschluss verwendet werden müssen, würden die Kosten enorm in die Höhe treiben. Glasanschluss in jedem Haus verfügbar zu machen dauert bestimmt noch einige Jahre! Glasfaser sind durchaus auch anfälliger und .chwierige zu verlegen als die guten alten Kupferdrähte ...


 
Genau so denken die Telekomunternehmen - und genau das ist der Fehler (siehe Interview)


Früher oder später muss man Glasfaserkabel verlegen, wenn man mithalten will, daran führt kein Weg vorbei. Anstatt jetzt Geld in Übergangslösungen wie VDSL zu investieren sollte man alles daransetzen den FTTH Ausbau so schnell wie möglich voranzutreiben und dabei keine Kosten und Mühen scheuen- früher oder später muss das Geld sowieso investiert werden

Sind die Glasfaserkabel erstmal verlegt hat man nicht nur eine sehr viel höhere Bandbreite, die sich relativ einfach, ohne neue Kabel zu verlegen, fast beliebig weiter ausbauen lässt, man spart auch bei den Netzknoten Wartungsaufwand, Personal, Energie und Platzbedarf ein.

Der Glasfaserausbau erfordert zwar zum Teil teure, neue Hardware, die in Zukunft billiger werden könnte, allerdings ist auch VDSL Technik nicht billig (und in ein paar Jahren dennoch überholt) und ein Großteil der beim Ausbau entstehenden Kosten mit dem Verlegen der Kabel an sich verbunden- und das wird in 10 Jahren auch nicht billiger


----------



## Kev95 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

Bei uns wurden netter Weise neue Fasern ins Kaff gelegt. 
Leider bin ich immernoch ca. 750m vom letzten Kontenpunkt weg und dort mit Kupfer angebunden.
Rüber kommt offiziell DSL 16.000, inoffiziell DSL 11.000.

Eigentlich kann ich damit nicht klagen.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (3. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*



Liistefano schrieb:


> Irgendwann müssen die doch eh auf Glasfaser umsteigen.


 

naja
ich meinte damals hieß es mit ISDN sei das maximum an Durchsatz erreicht (also ca. 8kb/s) und ich meinte
in einigen Städten werden 256M Bit Leitungen getestet.
Kann also noch was dauern.

Halte aber mitlerweile den upload für das größere Problem.


----------



## EpicFail (3. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

Also bei uns (Kaff mit ~1000 Einwohnern und ner downloadgeschwindigkeit von ~85kb/s) wird FTTH (also Glasfasern dirket ins Haus) verlegt 
Als Zwischenlösung wird das Glasfaserkabel an ein Kupferkabel im Ort angeschlossen.
Das sollte dann eines der modernsten Netze in Dt. sein (übrigens nur möglich, weil die Gemeinde selber die Initiative ergriffen hat und das Netz evt. mit der Baufrima zusammen betreibt, sollte sich kein andere Betreiber finden)


----------



## nyso (3. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

Tja, bei uns im Kaff(16.000 Einwohner) gibt es max DSL 2000 von der Telekom. Dann haben ein paar Glückliche noch DSL 32.000 von Kabel Deutschland oder so. Und die Gemeinden rundrum haben ohne Witz LTE, das Netz hört ca 200m vor dem Ortseingang aber auf. Die paar Dörfer haben also deutlich schnelleres Inet als ich in der Stadt

So viel zum cleveren Ausbau

Btw aktuell verlegt hier ne Firma irgendwelche Leitungen. Hoffe ja das die was nettes verlegen, auf das ich dann wechseln kann


----------



## Superwip (3. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*



> Halte aber mitlerweile den upload für das größere Problem.


 
Das der Upload bei ADSL schneller ist als der Download hat weniger technische sondern primär Produktpolitische Gründe...

Da man einen schnellen Upload vor allem zum Betrieb von Servern benötigt ist er vor alem für Firmen interressant, die dann auch entsprechend dafür zahlen- wenn du einen schnellen Upload willst musst du zu SDSL greifen- bei der deutschen Telekom zahlt man dann aber bereits für 2 MBit/s 140€/Monat- hier wird richtig abgezockt


----------



## slayerms (3. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

oh mann dann dauert das hier ja noch ewig bis wir die 2k leitung los sind-.-


----------



## Ratzel101106 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

Hat nicht mal die Merkel vor paar Jahren erzählt, dass 2020 jeder Haushalt so DSL 50k haben soll?
Naja das halte ich für sehr zweifelhaft. Gipfeltreffen: Merkel drängt Internet-Branche zu schnellem DSL - Nachrichten Wirtschaft - Webwelt & Technik - WELT ONLINE
Naja so ähnlich jedenfalls.
Ich kann mich glücklich schätzen, dass in meinem 2200 Seelenort (in Thüringen)  bei mir offieziel DSL 16k anliegt und 15k - 18k ankommen.
Hier ist die Welt noch in Ordnung...


----------



## Sauerland (3. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

Na ja die wollen bzw. müssen halt Geld verdienen für ihre Aktionäre.

Das sich die Telekom dabei ihr eigenes Grab schaufelt, merken die herren im Vorstand sowieso erst wenn der Zug abgefahren ist. Denen macht das dann aber auch nichts, den die bekommen ja ihr dickes Geld plus Pensionsansprüche.

Wie war das damals, UMTS für 100 Milliarden ersteigert, wer redet heute noch davon, wo es doch inzwischen LTE gibt.

Nur merken tu ich nichts von den Tollen Erungenschaften. Mein Bekannter lebt in Ahrweiler und dümpelt da Online dahin. O.K. er könnte eigentlich ja zum überteuerten UMTS bzw. LTE Tarif greifen, nur wie soll er das alles bezahlen, wenn er dann für ein paar Stunden täglich Online gehen will. 

Ein paar Orte weiter, wo er früher wohnte, gibt es noch nicht mal einen perfekten Handy-Empfang, geschweige den DSL. Da wollte ihm die Telekom doch glatt einen ISDN Anschluss als Internetzugang für Schweinegeld anbieten.

Oder bei mir, 2 km ausserhalb der Kreisstadt Siegburg, da liegt glatt eine 1024k Leistung seitens der Telekom. Eine Nachbarin von mir auf der anderen Straßenseite dümpelt noch mit einer 500er Leistung vor sich hin.

Oh Wunder, als ich zu Netcologne gewechselt bin, habe ich plötzlich eine 3000er Leitung erhalten und das alles, gleichwohl die selben Leitungen benutzt werden.

Der Witz seinerzeit war dazu, ich hab unterm Dach eine 1024k Leitung der Telekom gehabt, während mein Vermieter im selben Haus im Erdgeschoss mit max. 768k ins Netz kam, wenn er dann rein kam.

Jetzt jammert die Telekom, das ich weg bin und auch mein Vermieter, welcher bei UnytiMedia jetzt sogar mit 32.000k Surfen darf. 

Das beste an der Sache ist, dass ich nur noch die hälfte für Telefon-/ und Internetflat zahle und mein Vermieter für seine 32.000k Internet plus Telefon sogar weniger als früher zahlen muss.

Und dennoch schafft es die Telekom Kunden zu halten, wie meine Nachbarin, die trotz des besseren Angebotes seitens UnityMedia unbedingt bei der Telekom bleiben will.

Für mich ist das Angebot der Telekom einfach nur noch lächerlich, vor allem wenn ich mir überlege was die in Großstädten an Preis/Leistungs Angeboten bieten.

Ich glaube das so manch ein besessener gar nicht merkt, was er dort Monat für Monat für Telefon und Internet ausgibt, denn wenn wir schauen, dass immer mehr junge Leute heute sogar nur noch mit dem Handy ins Internet gehen, dann wird mir schnell klar das sich viele von denen rapide überschulden.

Hab desletzt erst wieder den Telekom Tarif fürs Handy mit Internetzugang gesehen, wo mir die Kinnlade runter viel (ca. 80,-€ mtl. bei Iphone). Kommt da noch der Wunsch nach einem schnellen Anschluss in der Wohnung dazu, na dann sind wir doch locker bei 100,-€ und mehr im Monat fürs Telefon und Internet.

Klar, eine schnelle Leitung will wohl jeder, aber für die Zukunft erscheint mir der Weg über Funk sicherlich der zukunfts weisende zu sein. Hier könnte man dann auch die unzähligen Dörfer besser ans Netz bringen, anstatt die Straßen umzugraben um Glasfaserkabel zu verlegen. Sicherlich wäre die Mehrheit damit zufrieden endlich mal mit 6.000k Stock stabil ins Internet zu kommen.

Das allerdings setzt natürlich voraus, das die Anbieter einen vernüftigen Preis machen und nicht auf kurzfristige Gewinne für die Aktionäre setzen.



Gruß


----------



## Kev95 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

Ich weiss eigentlich nicht warum die Telekom hier so madig gemacht wird.
Seit ich den neuen Anschluss hab, in unserem 1000 Seelen Kaff, ist die Bandbreite echt gut und der Ping .
Da haben einige Freunde mit Unity etc. keine Möglichkeiten hinterher zu kommen mit Pings von über 50ms....


----------



## Takei Naodar (3. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

Bei mir isses besonders witztig die Situation. Halbes Dorf hat DSL 16000 oder 32000er Kabelinternet..... die andere garnichts.... zum Glück gibts hier ne halbwegs gute Alternative zum UMTS und LTE Dreck....  der Ping ist da deutlich besser genauso wie die Stabilität der Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit. Link für den ders brauch.


----------



## mdtape (3. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

ner ist aber fuer 5 leute im haushalt zu lahm.
wir haben vor *2 *jahren bei der telekom angerufen und die haben gesagt  in 6 monaten wir das bei uns schon verfuegbare 16000er freigeschaltet und in einemjahr 50000er.
Doch wir duempeln immer noch bei 6000 rum .


----------



## Ryle (3. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

Gott lob mir meinen Kabelanschluss. 50€ für 50Mbit, Telefon Flat und Sky ist schon günstig. 

Solange die Nachfrage nach den "alten" Leitungen und damit vertriebenen Produkten noch da ist wird die Telekom auch keine Maßnahmen ergreifen. Lohnt sich im Moment eben nur für Großstädte da man dort bedingt durch Mehrfamilienhäuser und vor allem die Industrie viel mehr Absatz findet. Ausbau in den kleinen unzureichend abgedeckten Gebieten wird zu teuer sein, zumal dort die Nachfrage lange nicht so hoch ist wie viele meinen.


----------



## CryxDX2 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

Also in Brandenburg hat sich die Telekom damals ein Totales eigentor geschossen, aus dem Ort wo ich her komme und nahegelegene Nachbarorte wurden alle mit Glasfaser ausgestattet. Im zuge der Modernisierung und aufbau "ost". Nur in Betrieb gegangen ist das nie. Die Leitungen liegen immernoch und Statt diese endlich in Betrieb zu nehmen, buddeln die daneben einen Graben und legen Kupferkabel rein.... 
Also das nennt man mal wirtschaftlich. Zumal alle Geräte und Techniken da sind, die stehen nur ungenutzt rum. 
Und selbst meine eltern die grademal 400m vom HVT weg wohnen bekommen nur eine 6Mb/s leitung. Ein Großes einkaufszentrum an den der HVT anliegt hat nichtmal 1Mb/s und das Große Farbenwerk das mit einer weißen Katze wirbt, das hat volle 100MB/s.... und liegt ca 100M weg vom HVT.
In der Straße wo ich wohne... (naja nur noch auf dem Papier) ist eine 16Mb/s vorhanden, aber nur analoges Kabel, würde ich in der Nachbarstraße wohnen die ca 25m weiter weg ist, da gibt es VDSL 50...

Zum glück jetzt bin ich in Berlin, da hatte ich zwar auch streß mit den "Kuperanbietern" aber nun bin ich bei Kabel Deutschland und habe eine 32Mb leitung aus der aber in wirklichkeit schon 34Mb raus kommen in der Sekunde.

Anscheinend kommt es auch auf das Geld an.


----------



## nyso (3. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

Selbstverständich. Ob4ruler hat z.B. DSL 200.000, weil er und seine Freunde so lange auf den Bürgermeister eingeredet haben bis der bereit war, ein gutes Sümmchen in die Hand zu nehmen.


----------



## RuhigeHand (3. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

Steht er mit der Meinung alleine? Wenn ja kanns ja auch das Geisterfahrer Syndrom sein (Ein Geisterfahrer? Hunderte...). Nochdazu spricht er nicht speziell vom FTTH in jedes kleine Kaff, weil im Endeffekt entscheiden Kosten/Gewinn Verhältnis und den Grundsatz kann man keinem Unternehmen vorwerfen. Bitte auch mal beachten, jedes Unternehmen hat die Möglichkeit eine schnelle Leitung in euer Dorf zu legen, deswegen nicht nur auf der Telekom rumhacken.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (3. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

Zum Glück wurde bei mir in der Gegend in den letzten Monaten auf Glasfaser ausgebaut


----------



## Gadteman (4. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

Diese vielfältigen Meinungen bzw. "Situationsschilderungen" bestätigen doch total die Artikelüberschrift...

Bei mir schauts ähnlich aus, Stadtgrenze Berlin nicht weit eg, Jahrelang wird der Bürgermeister generft und auf die Telekom gehetzt. Die sieht "keinen Handlungsbedarf" und haben nach Informationen vom Bürgermeister aber eine Alternative DSN:NET.
In wie weit der gut oder schlecht ist, kann ich nicht abschätzen. Aber so vielfältig die "Ausbaugebiete" und weißen Flecken sind im Lande, so vielfältig sind auch die Meinungen über die ganzen ISPs.

Meine von Arcor z.B. war grausig, aber Alice gut. Alice wird woanders gehasst, ähnlich KabelDeutschland...
Der Netzausbau geht weiter?...


----------



## Superwip (4. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

Was mich auch ärgert ist, dass der Netzausbau offenbar völlig willkürlich erfolgt... außerdem stört die "Bürokratie" der großen Netzbetreiber, da sie es fast unmöglich macht auf die wünsche einzelner, vor allem kleinerer Kunden einzugehen

Schade finde ich auch, dass es nicht oder nur schwer möglich ist selbst bzw. auf eigene Kosten eine Leitung zum nächsten DSLAM zu verlegen und sein Netz so selbst auszubauen


----------



## norse (4. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

willkürlich trifft es am besten

Ein Nachbarort hier bekommt dieses Jahr mind. 15K garantiert. bis zu 50k sollen in dem Ort möglich sein (es werden keine neuen Kabel verlegt). Bisher gibt es dort nur 2k

nachdem ein Unternehmen der in dem Ort sesshaft ist sich mit der Telekom in Verbindung setzte bzgl schnelleren internet  vereinbarte er mit der Telekom den Ausbau indem er 20.000€ an Telekom zahlt. Gesagt getan, er hat das Geld in das Dorf investiert und dieses Jahr wird das internet geschaltet.
es werden keinerlei Leitungen neu gebaut o.Ä.

Laut Telekom müssen nur ein paar Schaltschränke umgebaut werden und dann soll das ganze dieses jarh laufen. aber uahc nur für den einen Ort, alle orte drum herum bekomme nichts davon ab.


----------



## RuhigeHand (4. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

@ Sperwip, ich denke wenn du Geld in die Hand nimmst kannst du mit dem Betreiber des gewüschten DSLAMs sicher was machen, siehe Post unter dir. Dir muss nur klar sein das du da nicht mit 100m Cat 6 Kabel und einem Dlink Router anzurücken brauchst 

@norse genau dein Beispiel zeigts doch das da nicht unbedingt Willkür dahintersteckt, sondern wie in deinem Fall 20.000 EUR. Rechne mal bitte aus wielange, wieviele Kunden Grundgebühr zahlen müssen damit alleine die 20K bezahlt sind.

Nicht falsch verstehen schnelleres Internet ist sicher kein Fehler aber solange kein Staatsbetrieb auf Allgemeinkosten die Käffer anbindet werden ihr wohl mit dem Vorhanden auskommen müssen.


----------



## Jackhammer (4. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

Ca. 40 Kunden zahlen, ca. 40€ Grundgebühr, dann sind die 20.000€ wieder drin.

In einem 100 seelen Dorf ist die nachfrage sicherlich nicht so groß, aber für die Konzerne mach- und finazierbar.
Da dauert es halt 2 Jahre bis die Kosten wieder eingefahren sind, ausserdem sind verluste hier und da auch mit eingeplant.


----------



## Matschuk (4. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

Ich hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht und den kompletten Threat durchgelesen... und bei aller Meckerei gibt es ein entscheidenes Problem: es gibt *keine* LWL-Endgeräte. Würde es diese nämlich geben, dann hätte ich in meiner 6k-Seelen-Gemeinde nämlich keinerlei Probleme. Auf den 2 Hauptstraßen liegt nämlich Kupfer (und ich wohne auf der falschen Seite der Querstraße - von Freund Tkom bekomm ich nur ISDN!!!) und der Rest wurde im Zuge Aufbau-Ost mit LWL verlegt (die großen Knotenpunkte - Reststrecke zum Endkunden wieder Kupfer).

Aussage der Tkom sinngemäß: Für jeden Hausanschluß wird ein Wandler benötigt, der alles koordiniert und übersetzt. Dieser ist aber so teuer, dass für jeden Wandler min 50 Teilnehmer nötig sind, damit er sich rentiert. Die Realität bei uns sieht allerdings so aus, dass pro Wandler max 8-10 Anschlüsse zustande kommen. Und damit ist die Telekom nicht bereit, zu investieren.


----------



## nyso (4. März 2012)

Von den 40€ Gebühren musst du aber alle Kosten abziehen. Da bleiben pro Anschluss nicht mehr als 1-2€ Gewinn. Die 20.000€ dagegen können sie so einsacken.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (4. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

Ich glaube, die Unternehmen machen das absichtlich. Der Netzausbau wird wahrscheinlich Subventioniert (die Unternehmen alleine könnten die Kosten nicht tragen) und je weniger Gewinn die Unternehmen durch den Ausbau erbeuten, umso mehr Geld kriegen die vom Staat in den Arsch geschoben (um nicht pleite zu gehen). So ähnlich ist es auch mit den Windparks an der Nordsee.


----------



## RuhigeHand (4. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

@Ali klar machen die das absichtlich, die haben ja auch vor Geld zu "erbeuten". Erklär mir mal bitte den Zusammenhang mit dem Vorwurf der falschen Priorisierung von Datenleitungen durch freie Unternehmen und der staatlich verordneten und gewollten Energiewende.


----------



## MG42 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

Ja richtig, dieser Scheiss Kapitalismus gebündelt mit Bürokratie und kurzfristigen sowie mühenschonenden Planung, dazu noch ein paar naive Obrigkeitsliebende  die immer noch daran glauben dass das lilane T der Weihnachtsmann und Osterhase in einer Person ist, wird nie was draus mit gescheitem Netzausbau.
Bin momentan auch Kabelnutzer, und eigentlich zufrieden, aber ich will in ein paar Jahren endlich volle GBits bidirektional (in ganz D Monomode), zum selben Preis .


----------



## Superwip (4. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

In anderen Ländern funktioniert der FTTH Ausbau ja auch, etwa in Japan wo es mehrere zehn millionen FTTH Anschlüsse gibt und teilweise bereits GBit/s INTERNET für Privathaushalte verfügbar ist; soweit ich weiß gibt es etwa in Japan sogar mehr FTTH Anschlüsse als gewöhnliche DSL Anschlüsse

Dort hat man eben die Zeichen der Zeit erkannt und ab bereits Ende der 1990er begonnen mit großem Ressourcenaufwand konsequent auf FTTH zu setzen, vielfach wurde dort gleich von ISDN auf FTTH umgestellt- jetzt zahlt es sich langsam aus

Die Telekomunikationsunternehmen sollten aufhören bis zum nächsten Quartalsabschluss oder bis zum nächsten Geschäftsjahr zu denken sondern eher in Jahrzehnten; heute ein paar Milliarden Investieren ist am Ende billiger als das Netz über Jahrzehnte hinweg scheibchenweise auszubauen


----------



## nyso (4. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

Ist mit Aktiengesellschaften aber nicht machbar. Da dreht sich alles um Quartalsabschlüsse. Und die leben von kurzfristigen Investitionen. Langfristige Investitionen werden an der Börse doch sogar abgestraft


----------



## Sauerland (5. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

Und man sollte hierbei nicht vergessen, die Telekom seinerzeit mit ihrem Amerika Geschäft Milliarden in den Sand gesetzt.

Ich denke noch heute mit Schaudern daran, wieviel mein Nachbar mit den ach so tollen Aktien von T-Online verloren hat, als man die Dinger per Zwangsmassnahme in den Telekom-Konzern zurück integrierte. Da ging s von über 100,-€ abwärts auf das Kauf zurück Angebot von knapp 8,-€.

Im übrigen können Unternehmen auch mit Schulden in Milliardenhöhe ganz gut überleben, siehe AMD oder halt auch die Telekom. Man sollte nicht vergessen, dass wer Schulden hat auch keine Steuern zahlen muss und ggf. sogar die Schulden der Vorjahre noch mit den Gewinne verrechnen darf. Auch dazu gab es bei der Telekom schon so eine Geschichte mit der Finanzverwaltung in NRW.


Gruß


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (5. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*



RuhigeHand schrieb:


> @Ali klar machen die das absichtlich, die haben ja auch vor Geld zu "erbeuten". Erklär mir mal bitte den Zusammenhang mit dem Vorwurf der falschen Priorisierung von Datenleitungen durch freie Unternehmen und der staatlich verordneten und gewollten Energiewende.


 
Es ist lediglich die "gleiche Taktik". Telekom und co. bauen ihre Datenleitungen ineffizient aus, können "Verluste" vorzeigen und bekommen Geld in den Arsch geschoben. 
Bei den Windparks ist es ähnlich: Die großen Energiekonzerne kriegen für den Ausbau erneuerbarer Energien subventionen (nachvollziehbar). Allerdings können die Unternehmen die Windparks so positionieren, dass diese kaum Energie "abwerfen". So können die Unternehemn dem Staat "Verluste" vorzeigen und kriegen Geld in den Arsch geschoben.
In beiden Fällen das gleiche Problem: Der Staat subventioniert ohne Ende, aber ansonsten mischen sie sich gar nicht ein.
Das ganze ist einfachste BWL (aus sicht meines Bruders).


----------



## Superwip (5. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

Bei den Netzbetreibern mangelt es vor allem in Europa leider auch vor allem an Konkurrenz: praktisch jeder Haushalt hat einen Telefonanschlus des (Ex)monopolisten, sei es in Deutschland, Österreich oder Großbritannien.

Lediglich einige Anschlüsse haben _alternativ_ noch einen Telekabel Anschluss.

Der (Ex)monopolist kann daher jeden Kunden erreichen ohne mit einem anderen Betreiber kooperieren zu müssen und meist haben die Kunden überhaupt keine Alternative

Daher besteht nicht allzuviel Druck und auch kein allzu großer Anreiz beim Netzausbau: die Kunden haben sowieso keine Alternative, also zahlen sie auch brav für langsame Anschlüsse, mangels Alternativen besteht auch beim Vermieten der Leitungen an Drittanbieter besteht mangels Konkurrenzdruck wenig Anreiz zum Ausbau

In Japan ist das etwa anders: dort haben neben den klassischen Telekomunternehmen wobei es dort auch mehrere und nicht nur eines gibt auch Energiekonzerne wie Tepco begonnen auf Basis ihrer Infrastruktur FTTH Anschlüsse aufzubauen und zu vermarkten und die Telekabelbetreiber spielen auch dort mit; da kein einzelner Konzern alle Kunden erreicht sind alle zum Teil darauf angewiesen Leitungen von den jeweils anderen zu mieten wobei man dank vielfach vorhandener Alternativen für schnellere Leitungen mehr verlangen kann- und offensichtlich funktioniert es so... der Netzausbau findet dort, wie schon gesagt, viel schneller statt als in Europa

Auch z.B. in den USA trägt die Zerschlagung des (allerdings seit jeher privaten) Monopolisten AT&T in den 1980ern jetzt wohl Früchte; auch dort geht der Ausbau in vielen Bundesstaaten schneller voran als hierzulande


----------



## RuhigeHand (5. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Es ist lediglich die "gleiche Taktik". Telekom und co. bauen ihre Datenleitungen ineffizient aus, können "Verluste" vorzeigen und bekommen Geld in den Arsch geschoben.
> Bei den Windparks ist es ähnlich: Die großen Energiekonzerne kriegen für den Ausbau erneuerbarer Energien subventionen (nachvollziehbar). Allerdings können die Unternehmen die Windparks so positionieren, dass diese kaum Energie "abwerfen". So können die Unternehemn dem Staat "Verluste" vorzeigen und kriegen Geld in den Arsch geschoben.
> In beiden Fällen das gleiche Problem: Der Staat subventioniert ohne Ende, aber ansonsten mischen sie sich gar nicht ein.
> Das ganze ist einfachste BWL (aus sicht meines Bruders).


 
Gib doch bitte nicht das Gewäsch deines Bruders wieder, ausser natürlich du(er) hast irgendwas unabhängiges auf deiner Seite...

Zum Thema Japan, die mögen schnelle Anschlüsse haben aber ist da jetzt in jedem Kaff ein FTTH Anschluss, ich denke nicht. Wenn wir an der Struktur nichts ändern können muss es halt politusch gewollt werden, sprich entweder ein Staatsnetz (viel Spass), ein Gesetz oder finanzielle Anreize.


----------



## Superwip (5. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

Hast du eigentlich irgendwelche Belege dafür, dass die Kosten für den Netzausbau pro User in ländlichen Gegenden höher ist?

Ich wäre mir da jedenfalls nicht so sicher...

Auf den ersten Blick ist der Fall klar: am Land ist die Bevölkerungsdichte kleiner, daher wird pro User mehr Kabel benötigt, daher ist das Ganze teurer

Aber: das stimmt so nicht- die Kosten für das Kabel selbst machen nur einen Bruchteil der Gesamtkosten aus, die Hauptkosten entstehen durch die Arbeit des Verlegens und durch den nötigen Umbau der Netzknoten.

Während aber in der Stadt meist Erdkabel verlegt sind, die sich nicht oder nur sehr schwer aufrüsten lassen sind die Kabel am Land häufig überirdisch verlegt was das Neuverlegen viel einfacher und billiger macht; auch der Ausbau der Netzknoten sollte nicht viel teurer sein als in der Stadt; richtig problematisch ist das nur, wenn das ganze Dorf nur über ein einzelnes Kupferkabel von Anno Dazumal angebunden ist, dann muss das natürlich auch ausgebaut werden- aber dann ist es sowieso höchste Zeit


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (5. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

Naja, die Professoren sind nicht wirklich unabhängig, da (fast) alle Profs der Kölner Uni ehmalige Vorstandsmitglieder von Banken oder Großkonzernen sind.


----------



## RuhigeHand (5. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

@ Superwip
Kosten und Wirtschaftlichkeit - DSL Ausbau in ländlichen Regionen - AirNet DSL - Breitbandausbau Deutschland

@ Ali ich dachte eher an irgendwas nachlesbares nicht die ollen Profs von deinem Bruder bei deren Vorlesungen wir leider nicht live dabei sein durften...


----------



## Superwip (5. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

Interressant, wenn auch leider nur sehr grob formuliert


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (6. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

Ich dachte Vdsl wäre glasfaser. also liegt es förmlich an den orts wandler.
Dann wäre die umstellung von dsl auf vdsl nur ein wechsel des Wandlers und verteilers nötig. ich denke mal strassenzüge lang aufreißen wäre teurer


----------



## Superwip (6. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

VDSL basiert nach wie vor auf Kupferkabeln und ist eigentlich einfach nur ein weiterentwickeltes ADSL.

Dafür sind vor allem neue und auch ausreichend schnell angebundene (idr. per Glasfaser) DSLAMs nötig, die sich nicht in allzu großer Entfernung befinden sollten und auch neue Modems


FTTH dagegen ist die Ultimative Form des Netzausbaus: ein Glasfaserkabel bis zu deinem Modem- damit werden prinzipiell Geschwindigkeiten bis zu mehreren GBit/s möglich, was langfristig ausreichen sollte


----------



## Danger23 (6. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

VDSL ist der Nachfolger von ADSL und hat mit Glasfaser gar nichts zu tun. Bei VDSL hängt die Bandbreite sehr stark von der Leitungslänge ab. Auch gibt es dafür bestimmte Schaltpunkte. Da aber in der Regel am Kabelverzweiger nicht alle auf VDSL umgestellt sind kann es auch sein das in bestimmten Regionen kein VDSL möglich ist da gar kein VDSL fähiger Schaltpunkt mehr da ist.

In der Regel wird auch selten in Form von FTTH ausgebaut sondern sehr oft in FTTC. Sprich das Glasfaserkabel geht bis zum Haus und ab dort geht es per Kupfer weiter. Dies ermöglicht deutlich bessere Bandbreiten und macht auch keinen Hardwaretausch nötig (und auch keine Sauerei in der Wohnung da ja die Kabeln sonst neu verlegt werden müssen).

Desweiteren gibt es bei FTTH auch so einige Probleme. Gerade in alten Häusern ist es oft nicht machbar da sich das Glasfaser bei weiten nicht so stark knicken lässt wie ein Kupferkabel. Daher können oft die alten Leitungswege gar nicht benutzt werden.

Und der Ausbau in ländlichem Bereich ist oft deutlich teurer. Da die Überlandleitungen nicht ideal ist und Glasfaser deutlich empfindlicher als Kupfer ist.


----------



## Čŗăņƙ (6. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

Hab ich ein Glück das unsre Gemeinde das ganze in die hand genommen hat und eine firma beauftragt hat bis August dieses Jahres LWL zu  verlegen. Freu ich mich auf die 50k


----------



## Dynamitarde (6. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

Das kann man nur bejahen  .


----------



## JensderRoggi (12. März 2012)

deleted


----------



## Oromus (13. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

Also wir haben bei uns seit knapp 3 Jahren KabelBW und ja ich surfe mit knapp 50 MBit durch die Gegend. 

Bei uns lag der Anschluss vor dem Haus, aber er wurde nicht benutzt weil die Sat-Anlage auf dem Dach noch nicht abbezahlt war. Welch ein Schwachfug. Aber nunja so sind sie die Hausbesitzer.
Was ich noch erwähnen sollte, die Sat-Anlage ist fast täglich für ein oder zwei Stunden ausgefallen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (16. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

Ja. Und wenn die Kupferleitungen an ihre Grenzen kommen, muss nochmals investiert werden. Dann muss man nochmal den Boden aufreißen, die alten Leitungen rausholen und neue Leitungen verlegen. Das kostet den Verbraucher dann entsprechend auch mehr, als wenn man gleich Glasfaserkabel verlegen würde. Aber so ist das eben, wenn große Unternehmen nur darauf schauen, dass ihre Aktionäre eine fette Dividende bekommen und die Vorstände mit N*tten und K*ks ihre Partys feiern können. 

Den Unternehmen geht es doch gar nicht darum, dass die Kunden möglichst schnelles und zuverlässiges Internet bekommen.  Denen geht es doch nur um die Kohle, die sie damit verdienen. Aber was soll's? Es ist seit JAHREN bekannt, dass der Netzausbau in Deutschland ein Problem ist. Die Politik setzt Ziele, die ohne Zwang niemals umgesetzt werden können. 
Es wird an den falschen Stellen investiert und dort, wo es onehin schon schnelles Internet gibt, wird das meiste Geld investiert.


----------



## L-man (16. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

ist mit dem LTE das gleiche anstatt neue Gebiete auszubauen werden bestehende UMTS Antennen aufgerüstet so das wo ohnehin schon UMTS zur Verfügung steht, mehr Leistung da ist, an den weißen Flecken die mit UMTS gut zufrieden wären tut sich aber nix.


----------



## Research (19. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

Zumal LTE die geringste Reichweite aller Funktechniken (der eingesetzten hat).

Nach einigen km ist Schluss.


----------



## RuhigeHand (19. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

Gut ist natürlich wenn die Nutzer den Unternehmen ihren Job erklären wollen.... Der Zielkonflikt bleibt halt immer der gleiche Umsatz/Kostenverhältnis muss stimmen, persönliche Wünsche oder Befindlichkeiten spielen keine Rolle. Jeder der da eingreifen will muss halt für Umsatz sorgen.


----------



## Research (20. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

Umsatz ist da, nur Ausgebaut wird nicht. Zumal das (ex?) Monopol der T-Kom noch besteht.


----------



## RuhigeHand (20. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

Wenn die Unternehmen der Ansicht sind, dass der zu erwartende Gewinn höher wie die anfallenden Kosten sind, wird sicher auch gebaut.... bitte jetzt keine Milchmädchenrechnung aufmachen. Alternativ kannst du ja mal den Unternehmen (nicht nur die Telekom) erkundigen was du Ihnen getan hast, dass bei dir nicht ausgebaut wird. Argumentieren solltest du unbedingt mit deinen 30 EUR Umsatz, dem (ex?) Monopol der T-Kom und der allgemeinen Ungerechtigkeit...


----------



## Superwip (20. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

Nochwas zu den Kosten...

Auf den ersten Blick sehen sie gigantisch aus, aber man muss bedenken, dass es sich beim Glasfaserausbau um eine langfristige Infrastrukturinvestition handelt.

Für derartige Investitionen wird andernorts ebenfalls tief in die Tasche gegriffen, selbst dann, wenn sie sich für den Erbauer möglicherweise _nie_ rechnen.

Beispiel:
Gotthard-Basistunnel; die Kosten betragen etwa 10 Milliarden Euro, mit etwa der gleichen Summe hätte man in der Schweiz relativ locker ein einigermaßen flächendeckendes FTTH Netz bauen können...

Desweiteren muss man natürlich bedenken, dass ein FTTH Ausbau sich, wie gesagt, auch _rechnet_; erst nach ein bis zwei Jahrzehnten aber immerhin; früher oder später ist er sowieso unerlässlich und der Ausbau wird auch nicht (wesentlich) billiger wenn man ihn hinausschiebt; stattdessen muss man dafür in Brückentechnologien wie VDSL investieren, die nach einigen Jahren wieder veraltet sind während FTTH praktisch unbegrenzte Bandbreiten bietet und so eine langfristige Lösung darstellt.


----------



## RuhigeHand (20. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

Zu beachten ist eher wer die Kosten trägt. Das Gemeinwohl (der Staat) oder ein privates Unternehmen, weches seinen Anteilseignern rechenschaft ablegen muss. Siehe Gotthard Basistunnel, wie ich weiss ist die Bau/Betreibergesellschaft Alp Transit eine 100% Tochter der SBB, welche ein staatliches Unternehmen darstellt und deswegen nicht unbedingt eine Gewinnerzielungsabsicht haben muss sondern andere Vorgaben (Infrastrukturausbau, etc.) hat


----------



## Research (20. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

Hab ich ein Glück das sich bei uns Gas, Wasser, Abwasser und Strom rechnen.

Es wurden schon kleinere Orte als meiner, ohne Fördermittel, ausgebaut. Ausserdem wollen die Anbieter meist nicht nur DSL verkaufen: Telefon, Fax, Entertainment, Cloud.....


----------



## RuhigeHand (20. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

Da hast du aber wirklich Glück dass du noch kein Haus gebaut hast und diverse Anschlussgebühren bezahlen musstest...


----------



## Research (21. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

Ist in Ländern wie Spanien und Frankreich üblich das dies auch so geschieht. Da muss man gegen den Anschluss von FTB Einspruch einlegen.


----------



## hobbit_mit_streitaxt (22. März 2012)

*AW: Netzausbau in Europa: "Einfältig und dumm"?*

Weil ich davon betroffen bin, möchte ich kurz was zu FTTB und FFTH Ausbau in München sagen.
Aktuell in München schreibt M-Net Leute welche innerhalb des Mittleren Rings wohnen an, um denen kostenlos anzubieten FTTH zu legen. Voraussetzung ist man hat nicht mehr als 3 Wohneinheiten und es handelt sich um eine "Standardinstallation". Ich bin noch am studieren der Unterlagen, interessant wird es aber sicher bei Altbauten. Hier gibt es keine Leerrohre oder ähnliches. Die zzgl. Kosten (zB. bei größeren Gebäuden) muß man sicher selbst tragen. Mit FTTB wird es also eher einfacher sein, dann kann man die bereits vorhandenen Kupfer-Kabel im Haus verwenden. Was mich allerdings massiv stört ist, dass das Netz weiterhin M-Net gehört, sie berechtigt sind Aushänge im Wohnhaus aufzuhängen (sollten sich Änderungen ergeben) und sie berechtigt sind ihre Angebote für Mediakram wie TV über Fiberglas anzupreisen. Ich bin noch nicht schlau (genug) geworden ob sie das Exklusivrecht dafür haben- aber ich habe keinen Bock mich einer einzigen Firma zu verschreiben. Einzig interessant wäre es eben FTTH/B einzurichten, ggf. für Firmen. Privat brauche ich sowas nicht- DSL reicht mir und ich brauch auch keine Mediagrützeangebote... Aber für die entsprechende Zielgruppe sicherlich interessant.

Falls jemand zum Ausbau in München (oder anderswo) etwas zu Berichten weiß, wäre das durchaus interessant mal ein paar Erfahrungswerte, auch was das Vertragliche angeht zu erfahren.

grüße


----------

